# Bits über UDP versenden



## do3ysb (7. Sep 2004)

Hallo,

Gibt es in java eine möglichkeit bits über eine udp verbindung zu senden? Also ich meine nicht text, sondern wirklich eine folge von bits.

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## foobar (7. Sep 2004)

Klar, dann mußt du dem DatagramPacket eben einen int übergeben.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (8. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Netzwerkprogrammierung


----------



## thE_29 (8. Sep 2004)

du schickst ja über datagrampacket bytes und bytes kannst ja woll erstellen indem du 8 bits änderst 

also, sollte es funktionieren


----------

